# Opening Day Live



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Jerry Lamb said:


> You said you were on the X nice work


Unfortunately, it seems the high water has made the area more accessible to outboard motors and thus more competition. We were not alone this morning. We did get to our "spot" but we had far more company than usual. The youts had a riot. (So did I!!)


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

this gets me excited. our season starts the 12th and I had a few flocks in the other day. Good shooting guys. way to get the kids involved.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

cyber hunting from the office.
thanks for the posts and pics


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Enjoyed the morning with dad and great friends! Birds cooperated well! Glad the season is upon us!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Headed to the water as I type hoping for the couple teal that have been using the pond to show


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

We had camouflage covered


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Those are fantastic LB


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

LoBrass said:


> View attachment 188768
> 
> 
> View attachment 188769
> ...


Great idea with the leaves


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Best use of natural foliage ever! They will talk about that when they are old men!


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Ended up with 4 yesterday hot and didn't show up until 10:30 .


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Ended up with 4 yesterday hot and didn't show up until 10:30 .


I only see 3. I'm just going to assume Doz ate the 4th when you looked away for 5 seconds lol..... Unless that's it sitting underneath the one on the far left.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

My buddy shot the fourth one when we were taken the picture .it seem to always happen that way you start picking up and here they come .it just looks like he is possing for the picture he saw that dam bird before we did .


----------

